# Thanks Everyone from a new starter!!



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi There
For those of you that have been giving me advice about how to feed my birds, flag them out of the trees and get them flying, I just wanted to say a big big thanks!! Based on all of your advice, I have now remodelled my coop into three sections, one for the breeding birds, one for the young ones and one for those that I am trying to fly. I am now mixing my own food with individual reciepes for each group of birds, have reduced the amount of space for the flying birds and also have a sore shoulder from flaging them out of the tress and finally today......... SUCCESS!!!!! 
My beautifull kit of rolers went on a 20-30 minute flight performing brilliantly, with a couple of my birds rolling really deep (6-12 rolls at a time). It was such a buzz!! 

This has been a 9 month journey but finally it looks like I am reaping the rewards but not without all of your help, so again thanks so much everyone for your help and advice. This web-site ROCKS!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is nice when you can see it all come together.. now you can give tips to someone else that may need help!..


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup, Stick around!


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*great job*

great job with your rollers I my self am just getting back in to rollers can you send pics of your coop if so let me know I will send you my email address thanks Scott


----------

